# I kissed a girl



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've been seeing this girl I met on a dating site and on Thursday we went to see a movie. After the movie we kissed in the parking lot. It was an awesome experience and she is extremely attractive. I'm happy and excited for more good times!

Oh... her personality is good, too. She is rather strange, but I am too, so it works out well, and she's fun to be around and we laugh. So it's not just about physical attraction.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Spot on!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's so nice that a man can see what HES getting upfront........Women don't have that option;(((((((((((((

But I'm happy you made progress;-))) (Hope she stuffs her bra LOL;-D)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ilikemyself,

That's great news! You actually found one of those sites to work! You're pretty brave to do that and follow through on a date. Geez, I can't even do the date part (you'll have to read my triumph this weekend!) 

Anyway, I am glad that you had a good time. I hope to read more about how things are going!

And just remember - EVERYTHING eventually sags! GRAVITY WILL TAKE OVAH! :lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

That is Awesome man!!! I've had chances with attractive girls before but I usually push them away but I'm glad that you took a chance. You're an inspiration to me.


[

HOORAY FOR BOOBIES!!! :banana


btw I think I'll give that dating site a try seeing that you had such a success. I've never used a dating site before mostly because It seems like the majority would be men. :lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

OkCupid seems to work because there are a lot of desperate weirdoes on there (myself included). Though I would think there would be lots of desperate weirdoes on every dating site...

Thanks for the replies, everyone.



> And just remember - EVERYTHING eventually sags! GRAVITY WILL TAKE OVAH!


Meh, I can live with that.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

That is great, Ilikemyself!! I am happy for ya.

My oldest daughter and her husband met on an AOL singles site. They just celebrated their 7th wedding anniversary on the 4th of July!

They're still on their honeymoon and I think they always will be. My son-in-law is a romantic, through and through and is always dreaming up things to surprise her. He's just what my daughter needed. :banana


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Thats soo wicked! :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

sounds like an awesome experience man, you're my hero now. :clap


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

congrats.. I'm jealous 
you're probably younger than me too


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

> HOORAY FOR BOOBIES!!!


hmmmmmmm, my joke doesn't make sense now that they've edited the original post.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Lucky!  jk


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

Good on ya! I find kissing far more erotic than sex itself; something about the build-up and anticipation of the (hopefully) inevitable conclusion drives me crazy.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

That's awesome.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I'm jealous.


nice necroing


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2005, a new record has been set. I wonder if he has kissed another girl yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, the OP was on the site recently. :stu
I was still a member here back then, too. :doh :fall.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> hmmmmmmm, my joke doesn't make sense now that they've edited the original post.


Lol. You should of expected that. This site is PG-13. Oh and the mods are very much prudes.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Lol 2005 xD

Hey, now I'm curious, u still dating that chick, Rufus?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

8 years later... hahahaha


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I think some of us didn't look at the date the OP made his post.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> was she wearing cherry red chapstick?


I'm pretty sure in 2005 the OP didn't forsee his thread title being so pun-tastic :teeth


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

This thread (especially the title) = inb4 song that marked big break of Katy Perry's career.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I was going to say congrats but then realized the OP post was in 2005. Some of us are just rip van winkles "watching life go by".

Anyways, I registered on that site..


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

tristatejosh said:


> This thread (especially the title) = inb4 song that marked big break of Katy Perry's career.


California Gurls? Hot N' Cold? Damn, I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

This was like so 2005... but still,

Did you like it?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Rufus said:


> I've been seeing this girl I met on a dating site and on Thursday we went to see a movie. After the movie we kissed in the parking lot. It was an awesome experience and she is extremely attractive. I'm happy and excited for more good times!
> 
> Oh... her personality is good, too. She is rather strange, but I am too, so it works out well, and she's fun to be around and we laugh. So it's not just about physical attraction.


Rufus...your thread has been nercoed.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bummer! I was hoping this was recent T__T

Curse you thread bumping D: 

But yeah, Rufus, congrats, 8 years later lol


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

What's with necroing this guy's threads?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

My ultimate pet peeve is when old threads get resurrected. It's happened to me many times and I ****ing hate it. Either take half a second to look at the date or make your own thread. Stop making the simplest things in life so derping difficult.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Okay I was sort of surprised to see Rufus made this thread, I remember him from the old days and I thought he would have done more than just his first kiss (or more 'major' kiss?) by now and I didn't know he was even still posting here.

Well anyway if you read this, I hope in the past 8 years you have had more experiences and progress!


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

How do people know how to kiss their first time? I've been kissed twice and I still don't know how...


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats. I was an outgoing little kid when this thread was created.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

lol. i never had luck on okcupid, but then again i think i look ugly on camera. the girls that did want to go out with me were nowhere near attractive.

(checking the OP thread date, maybe it only worked 8+ years ago?)


----------

